# I want to audition for a play in school but I have real bad anxiety advice please?



## BridgetSmith (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi everyone I know its late but I am super grateful to have discovered this site for something that has been on my mind for a while. I'll give you a little backstory with me and IBS. I have been dealing with for almost 2 1/2 years now I'm 14 going on 15 IBS D predominant. To get to the main point I love theatre and acting but my IBS can be a real detriment. My schools theatre academy is having the Sound Of Music as their next production and the audition is Tuesday. MY FAVORITE MUSICAL I am so excited but nervous at the same time. When I get really nervous I get really gassy and trust me no one wants to get near me when that time comes. This is the first major show I want to be involved in and if I do get called back I will be the happiest girl in the world and if I am not then I will be devastated. I feel my stomach already flaring up because of this so I will just end this early any advice is greatly appreciated 
Bye


----------

